# Quickie Flush, Tornado, Flush King



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

This weekend we took what will probably be our last trip for the season with volleyball, cross country, etc. holding us back now







.

While we were packing,I decided to do a really good clean of the black tank and got out the old wand to really clean it down. I'd forgotten what a great job that thing does and quick to boot!! I used it in place of the flush king and the quickie flush I installed quite a while ago. When we first got the outback I used the flush king which used WAY too much water and took WAY too long. I installed the quickie flush and that was MUCH better than the flush king but could still take a while. Today I decided the best and quickest is the wand, run the hose in, wave it around in the tank for a few, flush the drain hose with the grey tank water and done........ in about half the time.

I'm so impressed with the great job the wand did, to make using it easier I'm going to cut a hole with an access door in the side of the trailer that comes out inside the vanity so I can run a hose right into the bathroom without having to snake it thru the trailer. Haven't done a mod in a while, so I thought cutting a hole in the trailer would be a good way to get started again.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Makes one beg to ask - Just how clean does a Black Tank need to be to be considered Clean???

LOL

About once every three months I will drop a wand type device in mine also and blast the heck out of it... normally the Flush King and Tornado does about a 90% effective job so I am pretty happy ...

I also have found that if you use Calgon 1 out of every 4 trips the tank is more easily cleaned ... (CALGON water softener not the Bath beads







) makes the tank super slick like teflon ... i can notice a difference -- i put the CALGON and one gallon HOT water in prior to the trip and it sloshes around ...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Why cut a hole when they make a hose adapter that threads onto the faucet with quick connect. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7702 .I leave mine hooked up to the tub. James


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> Why cut a hole when they make a hose adapter that threads onto the faucet with quick connect. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7702 .I leave mine hooked up to the tub. James


I have tried the adapter hose conected to the sink and tub, but I cant get enough water pressure to make the wand work. I always end up using a water hose. Any secrets to make it work with the adapter kit?


----------



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Makes one beg to ask - Just how clean does a Black Tank need to be to be considered Clean???
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


how much calgon do you put into the gallon of hot water ?


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Makes one beg to ask - Just how clean does a Black Tank need to be to be considered Clean???
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


What's the Calgon to Gal. Hot water ratio? I just bought some liquid calgon, but didn't know how much to use.

HEIDI


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What's the Calgon to Gal. Hot water ratio? I just bought some liquid calgon, but didn't know how much to use.

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...54796803?200729


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This method is much easier than the spray wand...you just flush it...and forget it.








I apologize for the missing tank lid...I took this pic at the dealers lot. I've also done a MOD on the seat, and now have a deluxe "raised nautical themed seat.
I removed the cheesy towel ring and put up a nice ring and towel bar as well.


----------

